# giant iguana what year??? (pics)



## giantbk (May 7, 2010)

anyone know the year of my bike??? i think its 1989, but not sure. mostly suntour components (including crankset). thanks!
(sorry its dirty)


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

1991. Suntour didn't offer a top pull front derailleur until then.


----------



## giantbk (May 7, 2010)

thanks posted a few more pics, rear derailleur and that black coating thing on the rear support of the frame. the color scheme is unusual, can't find anything similar -pretty sure its the original paint


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's the most giant iguana I've ever seen.


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

*I'll guess '92*

My first MTB was a '91 iguana and they came in black or red.

I think that is the original paint because I'm sure I've seen another one at some point.


----------



## giantbk (May 7, 2010)

1992 ? apparently that year iguanas had all suntour components, but still not 100% sure

someone posted original 1992 suntour catalog-requires pdf ..

http://www.equusbicycle.com/bike/suntour/catalog92/


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a 1992. We sold a lot of those purple splatter colored bikes. I think the other color that year was bright yellow. About $399 new depending on where you were. Never saw any problems with them either.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Definitely a 92...*



kingsting said:


> That's a 1992. We sold a lot of those purple splatter colored bikes. I think the other color that year was bright yellow. About $399 new depending on where you were. Never saw any problems with them either.


Had one just like it.

TCN


----------



## giantbk (May 7, 2010)

thanks everybody


----------

